# A PERFECT example of a female exuvium PIC



## ChrisNCT (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello.
Lately there has been allot of sexing on here so I figured that I would help out. What I have here for a pic is of a Female adult Brachypelma vagans. Approx size now is 6". You can clearly see the 2 sets of booklungs and also the "infamous" area where the flap is on females. 








P.S. (BOARD MODS).....If this should be in another place. Just let me know.


----------



## Lorgakor (Apr 12, 2005)

This should be in a sticky. Along with a really good pic of a male exuvium and a couple good ventral sexing pics too. That way people can just go to the sticky and compare their pictures to some really accurate ones. Don't y'all think so?


----------



## ChrisNCT (Apr 12, 2005)

Heres one of the ventral side of the same T before this molt.


----------



## jbrd (Apr 12, 2005)

i comepletely agree this should be in a sticky, myself being a newbie have read about as much as i can find on sexing a T , and i am still a little bit (a little i said lol) about the whole sexing issue. thanks ChrisNCT for the great pic and the drawings on the pic.


----------



## becca81 (Apr 12, 2005)

Let's not forget that there are different "flaps."  It'd be good to have examples of many different species, both male and female.


----------



## jbrd (Apr 12, 2005)

good point  becca. is it possible for someone to add these to this thread?


----------



## ChrisNCT (Apr 12, 2005)

Becca is correct..not all of the flaps are identical. They are similar but this will give the general idea on what to look for.That is why I store these photos. I keep very intracte records of sizes, molts, sexing, eating and other information on all of my pets. I have many internal/ external shots of exuviums for many different species. I just didnt want to post it here and end up being in the wrong forums ro something. 

What I think is that we should either make a sexing library with just pics storage or on the actual genus/species post, put it in there somewhere (sticky at top)?


----------



## ChrisNCT (Apr 12, 2005)

Here is two of my Acanthoscurria geniculata. You can see the difference.


----------



## jbrd (Apr 12, 2005)

ChrisNCT said:
			
		

> Becca is correct..not all of the flaps are identical. They are similar but this will give the general idea on what to look for.That is why I store these photos. I keep very intracte records of sizes, molts, sexing, eating and other information on all of my pets.


how do you keep track of your records, microsoft excell , or word, and if so how do you organize it? i just wanna give the best possible care to my T's, plus i will be able to get more too


----------



## ChrisNCT (Apr 12, 2005)

I use my Microsoft Works in my XP.

I use the spreadsheets & database.

I customize each page for the actual spider or scorpions. It's quite complex but it works. It takes me like 5 mintues to find something usually.


----------



## becca81 (Apr 12, 2005)

jbrd said:
			
		

> how do you keep track of your records, microsoft excell , or word, and if so how do you organize it? i just wanna give the best possible care to my T's, plus i will be able to get more too


I use a spreadsheet that Guy Tansley (www.giantspiders.com) set up.  I've tweaked it a little to fit my needs and it works wonderfully!

http://www.giantspiders.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1076

BTW - here's a link to a page regarding sexing by exuvium.
http://www.spidershoppe.com/spermathecae1.html


----------



## Tescos (Apr 12, 2005)

sorry its gone!


----------



## ChrisNCT (Apr 12, 2005)

lol...LMAO..that should simplify things!


----------



## Sheri (Apr 12, 2005)

Lorgakor said:
			
		

> This should be in a sticky. Along with a really good pic of a male exuvium and a couple good ventral sexing pics too. That way people can just go to the sticky and compare their pictures to some really accurate ones. Don't y'all think so?



It is now.

Beginners thread, sexing.

Loaded with links like anchovies on a pizza.

Check out Spider Shoppe's  spermathecae gallery.


----------



## CedrikG (Apr 12, 2005)

good idea for the sticky


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (Apr 12, 2005)

Tescos said:
			
		

> Sorry I couldn't resist! ;P [
> Again sorry if there are any spelling mistakes or if your more confused than what you were but if your going to do things..........


Write up what physiological use each labeled part has and you'll qualify for a " :clap: ".    Otherwise you'll get a "  "      

-Lonnie


----------



## Sasa (Apr 13, 2005)

This is the thing you want to see: 






And here´s a male:






Male outside:


----------



## Tescos (Apr 13, 2005)

sorry its gone!


----------



## Tescos (Apr 13, 2005)

sorry its gone!


----------



## FryLock (Apr 13, 2005)

Tescos said:
			
		

> I agree this is I find a good collection of spermatheca photos but there are 2 pics that don't look quite right for me and have a suspicion that they could in fact be male epigastric organs.
> first this one...
> possible male organs?
> and maybe this one.......
> ...


It was all tripe anyway .


----------



## Lorgakor (Apr 13, 2005)

Here is another example of a male.


----------



## BMSGWORS (Apr 13, 2005)

Hi  Tesco/Frylock

Do you ever use the presence of epiandrous fusillae as a sexing tool?  Or would you always prefer to look for UE in a shed?


Cheers BMS

PS For the people who don't know here is a link to epiandrous fusillae sexing:- 
http://www.birdspiders.com/faq_sex.html


----------



## Tony (Apr 13, 2005)

BMSGWORS said:
			
		

> Hi  Tesco/Frylock
> 
> Do you ever use the presence of epiandrous fusillae as a sexing tool?  Or would you always prefer to look for UE in a shed?
> 
> ...


Not directed me, but I have done it, but I always prefer a nice shed . On some spiders getting a good look for fusillae is difficult. Some are hard to handle, flighty or just too darkly colored. I do remember my 3" genics being simple..
T


----------



## FryLock (Apr 13, 2005)

It was all tripe anyway .


----------



## BMSGWORS (Apr 13, 2005)

Hi Tony, FryLock

Looking at the link I had the feeling that the epiandrous fusillae wouldn’t be the best way to practically sex Ts.  However since you have both only really had luck with only A genic it appears less useful than I expected.  
How would you go about looking at a Ts E.F. at a show for example, in the UK its frowned up to pick Ts up (for good reason I must add)?   I am trying to increase my chances of getting the correct sex Ts at the up and coming shows.

Cheers BMS


----------



## Tescos (Apr 13, 2005)

sorry its gone!


----------



## Tony (Apr 13, 2005)

Frylock, too true...The genic was made easy for me as I had a couple and the difference was obvious.....Also years ago it would have helped !!

      I know people who go by the bump as an "almost sure" way to tell and I scoff at that. In fact I just sent out a "female by bump" vulpinus male to Philth. It wasn't guarenteed of course but it was 'most likely' female..ha ha ......ha.

    Anyway I just had a 2" (max) emilia shed that I got as female (I was somewhat skeptical) and it is just that, and I think Cronoss had JP v1 sex it by an method unknown .  

        I just like to have a shed on hand. I am considering saving such molts in case I try to sell a spider, but then again when I sell a sexed spider it is done by shed, by me. People should trust me...
T


----------



## Sheri (Apr 13, 2005)

I just bought a 5" P. regalis that is suspected female, strongly suspected but not sexed by molt through a reputable dealer.

Here's hoping that strongly is strong enough.


----------



## Tony (Apr 13, 2005)

Sheri said:
			
		

> I just bought a 5" P. regalis that is suspected female, strongly suspected but not sexed by molt through a reputable dealer.
> 
> Here's hoping that strongly is strong enough.


Well, if it were me, it WOULD be strong enough....
Seriously, 5", could you go by the 'light cream folio' method? W/O looking up that thread, what was the supposed accuracy of that method, I remember regalis being one pokie it worked well for?
T


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (Apr 13, 2005)

Tescos said:
			
		

> Ok hes a ruff outline...
> 
> I wont go into anymore detail because then I would have to start looking though a load off books and I can't be arsed to do that sorry, so this will have to do.
> Does that now qualify for a  :clap: ?  :?  If not then balls to yeah. ;P



That defintley deserves a  :clap: !  It's practically sticky material. Picture guides are cool and all, but they don't tell what function they serve.  Physiology, in my opinion, is a pretty damn important and a basic aspect of understanding a particular animal.  By the way, can you provide some citations on the books/ articles that good physiology info can be found in?

-Lonnie


----------



## Jmadson13 (Apr 13, 2005)

I vote for a sticky on this one as well. Good examples.


----------



## Lorgakor (Apr 13, 2005)

Sheri already made it a sticky. It is in the beginner sticky.


----------



## Tescos (Apr 14, 2005)

sorry its gone!


----------



## Tescos (Apr 18, 2005)

sorry its gone!


----------



## shogun804 (Apr 18, 2005)

excellent info tescos :worship:  :clap: this will be one of my new reference threads.


----------



## Mr.Extreme (Jan 19, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Extreme (Jan 19, 2007)




----------



## C_Strike (Jan 20, 2007)

Heres a blondi.. Best pic i have to show female.
Very clear.


----------



## Nerri1029 (Jan 20, 2007)

Nice pic but there's an  entire gallery for this now..

I imagine this thread was very good "back in the day" but many of the pics and many of the links are now defunct.


----------



## sylverbullit (Apr 21, 2008)

well it looks like my little girl lily is an immature male. I was almost positive, until I got a camera that actually zooms in, compared pics and I need to find a new name for my boy. This explains all the web in the tank. He is also getting ready to molt! I can't wait! when I get home I will post pics to verify, But it's pretty obvious.


----------

